# Everybody was Kung-Fu Fighting



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla & Zoey wanted to show off their moves. They are both poopy brown belts. :lol:

"Everybody was Kung-Fu fighting" ("Hi-ya!")








"Those hedgies were fast as lightning" (Kick)








"In fact, it was a little bit frightening" ("Whooo")








"But they fought with expert timing" (Punch to the throat)









Now it's your turn to post your favorite Kung-fu hedgie moves!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: PJM, another great thread! Hilarious!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: PJM, another great thread! Hilarious!!!!


I agree :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

lol thats so good haha :lol:


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh, this is the best thing ever! :lol:


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, my God. You create the best threads! This one made me smile so hard my face hurt!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! It cracked me up when we thought of the idea, so I knew I had to share it. You are more than welcome to add your own pictures!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> Thanks guys! It cracked me up when we thought of the idea, so I knew I had to share it. You are more than welcome to add your own pictures!


Ok  Here's one of a hoglet doing his best John Travolta(Saturday Night Fever) impersonation :lol: .


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol I love this thread great idea. @PJM-I love the Kung Fu pics I laughed so hard.
@Larry-That is an awesome Travolta impersonation lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Ah Ah Ah Ah Staying a Hedge, Staying a Hedge!!! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Cholla and Zoey make adorable... I mean, er, TOUGH kung fu masters


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

lol i just keep coming back to this thread to look at those pictures haha


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Jahzara whooping Panda


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love her war paint & the fact that, even though she's a girl, she can rock the pink, flowered headband! :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, so this one's not totally kung fu, more like R Kelly. "I believe I can fly". Couldn't resist


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Look ma! No hands!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

PJM said:


> :lol: Look ma! No hands!


Totally! This is probably my favorite picture of Herc, I really like the big exhale it looks like his mouth is making!


----------

